

Ten privacy questions Whisper should answer for Senate committee - prawn
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2014/oct/23/10-questions-whisper-senate-hearing-privacy

======
jgalt212
It looks like Whisper doesn't have the same set of powerful friends some other
similarly ethically challenged companies do.

